# Marijuana for an elderly woman in a non-medical state???



## xxstantheman420 (Jan 29, 2014)

So i have a friend who's grandmother isn't doing too well. She's 87 years old and in need of constant supervision by her family at home- which is fine, but recently it's been getting more difficult. She is unable to sleep for most of the night, and is often in a lot of pain. The doctors say that the pain stems from a heart condition (CHF) and her age isn't helping her sleep either. I had recommended them trying weed with her, like in a tea or edible because she cant smoke it- but we live in a non-medical state so its no use trying to get any real advice from any doctors. Her family is willing to give it a try but hesitant because shes on a lot of different medications and has quite a few different conditions and they're not sure how the weed will effect her. I'm in need of anyone with real advice on how to handle this. I don't want to pose any type of risk, but to me it seems like a little weed may do her good, and hopefully - at least get her some sleep at night. I have a list of her conditions and medications. Please only post if you know what your talking about..

Conditions:
COPD - emphysema
CHF
Hypertension
A+Fib
Osteoporosis
Arthritis
Deep Vein Thrombosis
High cholesterol
Hypo/hyper thyroid (im not sure which one)

**she also has a past medical history of TIA**

Medications (common brands):
Metoprolol Tartrate (lopressor)
Digoxin (lanoxin)
Warfarin Sodium (Coumadin)
Simvastatin (Zocor)
Lasix
Levothyroxine (Synthroid)
Losartan Potassium (Cozaar)
Percocet 
Toradol


I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this but hopefully someone will respond. I would really appreciate any help. Please give as much information as possible on whether or not she should try it, dosing, timing, whether or not a specific strain would help,or if it would will harm her in any way, etc..

Thank you!


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 29, 2014)

Sounds like she needs a high cbd strain or concentrate. Concentrates would probably be better. You can try lookin into any states near you that have medical marijuana and possible work with a caregiver there. I know coumadin is used for thinning blood or preventing blood clots. My grandma had a stroke and was prescribed it. I know there are some strains that help with blood pressure but i dont know too much about that. 

A high cbd glycerin oil would be perfect for her. With something like a 2-4:1 ratio of cbd:thc so she doesnt get too spaced. It should help her sleep along with ease some of the pain.

I hope you find what youre looking for if not look for some high CBD strains like pennywise from TGA or a harlequin but im not sure who makes seeds of it.

Ask around some more and youll probably find a compassionate person. 

Best of luck to everyone involved.


----------



## xxstantheman420 (Feb 2, 2014)

thanks for answering back. 
im gonna try to ask around but im not sure ill get much feedback
medical marijuana states around me just started off, and im not 
sure how to really go about finding a caretaker in those states,
but i appreciate the input.


----------

